# Zeppelin NT in Bay Area.......



## rrdude (Dec 5, 2009)

Imagine my surprise, while touring Alcatraz, to look up and see a "mini-Zeppelin" flying overhead! (smaller than the infamous dirigibles, but larger than the common Goodyear blimps)

Had I known I couda booked a flight...............

I guess the service started last year. They actually have day trips from the Bay Area down to SoCal, and return, not cheap, but man for you all with extra cash, it would be well worth it.

Here's a view of the 12 pax cabin from their website......... Zeppelin Cabin View

btw, got my share of BART, Cable Car, and restored PCC touring in too........ The PCC's are just plain fun to ride, and watch going down the street. SF did this right.........


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 5, 2009)

The Zep will be flying tours out of Napa/Sonoma some day, I'm on their mailing list. Like you say kind of steep $$$, but if you don't like it, go out and build one of your own!


----------



## leemell (Dec 5, 2009)

rrdude said:


> Imagine my surprise, while touring Alcatraz, to look up and see a "mini-Zeppelin" flying overhead! (smaller than the infamous dirigibles, but larger than the common Goodyear blimps)
> [snip]


May be mini but not small, 265 feet long.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 6, 2009)

Do they fly these over stadiums during football and baseball games?


----------

